# Problems with finishing M2



## BobS (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi there,

I am just learning M2 with the tutorial by Stefan Pochmann (http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/blindsolving/M2R2/).

When solving the edges I am often running into the problem that I have three edges on M orientated wrong and I am not able to swap them correctly.

So for example I have:
DF -> BD
But after using the given algorithm (M U2 M U2) the situation doesn't change. Seems like I get into a cycle with no chance to escape with those algorithms.

I suppose it would be a good way to change this with commutators. Sadly I haven't learned this technique yet. So is there any list that could help me to solve those problems?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 2, 2009)

What do you mean "no chance to escape". Do you mean you have an odd number of pieces to be cycled around?


----------



## yoruichi (Dec 2, 2009)

lol just do what the site tells u and 2/4 flip M edges lata
or if u learn commutators u might as well just 3 cycle for edges instead of m2 at all


----------



## BobS (Dec 2, 2009)

yoruichi said:


> lol just do what the site tells u and 2/4 flip M edges lata
> or if u learn commutators u might as well just 3 cycle for edges instead of m2 at all



Thanks for lol. I wouldn't ask, if I could find the answer on the page.


Just an example to tell where my problem is:
D/F: green/white
U/F: white/blue
U/B: green/yellow
Holding cube with white on top, green in front, all other edges already solved.

So, according to the algorithms on the page, I would first do M2. After that, green/yellow is on D/F, so I would start a new cycle. But this also leads to M2 and new cycle. The wrong edges follow each other on M.

Of course, I can find ways to solve this. But I'm just asking for a list or something, that gives me examples how to do it easily.

Edit: Ok, my problem is solved. I found a list in this forum (http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=102011#post102011)


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 2, 2009)

I had this same problem, so I switched to OP, and it is soooo easy. I'll switch back to M2 soonish, when I'm not such a noob anymore.

My problem, was after doing most of the edges, M2 would wreck another edge, or 2 or so, even though I always use the 3 move setups like in the video I learnt it off.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 2, 2009)

BobS said:


> So, according to the algorithms on the page, I would first do M2.



That is your problem. You don't do M2 in that instance.


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 2, 2009)

This is really not an answer, but I recommend to learn Makisumi's way instead, where you orient them at the same time.

http://www.cubefreak.net/BLD/M2_guide.html#pairs


----------



## BobS (Dec 2, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> BobS said:
> 
> 
> > So, according to the algorithms on the page, I would first do M2.
> ...



So what else would you do?
(apart from the algorithms I linked above)

On the explanation page the algorithm for UB/BU is M2, so I used this.
Maybe someone can recommend another tutorial explaining those cases?

Sorry for asking again, but everyone is saying "yeah, that's wrong" and something like this but nobody tells me what is right...


----------



## BobS (Dec 2, 2009)

Sakarie said:


> This is really not an answer, but I recommend to learn Makisumi's way instead, where you orient them at the same time.
> 
> http://www.cubefreak.net/BLD/M2_guide.html#pairs



Wow, thank you. I think that is what I was searching for, when I wrote my last reply at the same time as yours.


----------



## Sakarie (Dec 2, 2009)

BobS said:


> Sakarie said:
> 
> 
> > This is really not an answer, but I recommend to learn Makisumi's way instead, where you orient them at the same time.
> ...



Your welcome! 

I recommend that you really try to understand all of the "algorithms, since they're a bit tricky to "memorize".


----------



## aronpm (Dec 2, 2009)

When you do M2 you're shooting the DF position to the UB position. In your case. the buffer piece needs to go to FU, no UB.

If you don't solve orientation and permutation of edges at the same time, you can ignore this  I'll just mention how to solve M-slice edges without orienting them later.

To solve the M-slice edges, you only need to know 4 algorithms, but using 6 algorithms is a lot faster. There are 6 targets in the M-slice: UB, BU, UF, FU, DB, BD. The algs for BU, FU and BD are much longer, so if you are too lazy to memorize them, I use these 4 algorithms:

UB - M2
UF - U2 M' U2 M'
DB - M U2 M U2
Edge flip (flips UF and UB) - M' U M' U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M'

If you need to shoot to BU, FU or BD, just do a cube rotation or a setup move (F2) and do the edge flip. Then you can shoot to UB, UF or DB, respectively. The edge flip algorithm looks long, but it's really easy to remember.


----------

